# Official Secret Reaper Sign up 2011



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

here is the *Official Sign up thread for Secret Reaper 2011!!


*Start of sign up:
July 16, 2011

Ending date for sign up:
August 17, 2011

Shipping Deadline:
September 17th, 2011

Rules:

1. The values of the gift must be $20.00, give or take a dollar or so, 

2. The gift can be homemade, store bought, or a combination of the 2.

3. gift must be Halloween related

4.You *MUST *not reveal who your secret reaper is until every one has received their gift,

5. You must get a tracking number when shipping your gift

6. You must PM Bethene when you ship, along with the tracking number

7. Send Bethene a PM when you receive your gift, Please do this, your reaper will want to know it arrived

8. if your receive a gift but are unable to send one in return, you are expected to send your gift to your "victim" 

9. if you are having a issue with sending a gift, please contact me to see if it can be resolved : 
if you do not send a gift but have received one, you will be banned from further secret reapers. 

if you agree to these terms and would like to participate, please contact Bethene with the following information:

Name and address
likes, dislikes, themes if any, and any other info you feel might help your victim (example< out door haunt, indoor party, etc)
shipping preference : any where, USA only, USA and Canada only, Canada only, Europe, 
I will start a new thread for discussion, and a thread for likes and dislikes,I am closing this thread, please have fun with the discussion thread!! 
Have fun every one, lets make this as great a secret reaper as last year!! 
Let the fun begin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Wooohoooo!


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

yesssssssss!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

yipee!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gothiccaddy (Nov 7, 2006)

Yahoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

yaaaaa let the fun begin!!!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am in too.


----------



## JenniferRene (Jul 14, 2011)

ohhhhyaaaaa!


----------



## Silver Lady (Jul 12, 2011)

I just sign up!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*In baby!!!*


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

I am SOOOOO in!!!


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Please count me in, Thank You!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

This is so fun! This is what it must feel like to a kid on Christmas morning


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Ohh...Sent my PM. I'm in...and excited. Can't wait!


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Great! PM sent!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Very much IN.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm in!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*hallow and boo!!*


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

In and hoping Bethene got my sign up info cause I'm having issues with sending IM's. 

WOO HOO!!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> *hallow and boo!!*


*Oh - and I sent the PM to you Bethene! Looking forward to participating. *


----------



## xtina666 (Jul 30, 2010)

So excited!!! sent you a PM Bethene


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Bethene, I sent my sign up pm. Please let me know if you got it. I have been having computer troubles.


----------



## njwilk (Oct 18, 2005)

Me too! Me too! I can't believe I haven't taken part before.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm all in!


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

In it to win it. So excited to do this again.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Time to start cracking on a secret reaper stone!


----------



## Scattered Screams (Mar 4, 2008)

im in also.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I'm in--already PM'd Bethene.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

bump!!!!!!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Everybody - B sure to send bethene a PM with your likes and dislikes. It makes it easier for her to forward between Reaper and Reapee. 

BUMP!!*


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Yeah - I'm in. On my way to PM bethane. 

Oh and so glad to see that Spookilicious mama is in as well. I know she was on the fence about it.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

nhh said:


> Yeah - I'm in. On my way to PM bethane.
> 
> _Oh and so glad to see that Spookilicious mama is in as well. I know she was on the fence about it._


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Oooooh, I'm in. Definitely!


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

count me in tooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!pm on the way


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm in. Thanks again for organizing this.


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm in (it's my first time participating in the Secret Reaper) 

I just PM bethene ...


----------



## treehouse of horror (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm in 
it's my frist time to


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

giving another bump


----------



## ArtVan (Jul 21, 2004)

>Yes ... I am in ...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

bumping it up


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

Sent my info to Bethene, I love participating in this! So much fun every year!!!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

hey i wanna sign up too plz


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

bumpty bump bump


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

another bump


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

bump bump bump


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Tis it just me, or is this thread bumpy?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I can't believe just how many folks have already signed up! And it goes till August! Super excited


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Wow this is awesome. Is this the most people that have ever participated?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

no last year we had 110, but not this early, there was a big rush in August. so, don't know if it will continue, but thats ok, the more the mer...scarier


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, just to give it a bump, and to keep every one up to date on the tally, 78 is the current number


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Just sent my PM!!


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm not sure if I signed up yet, count me in if I'm not on the list yet!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Halloweeeiner said:


> I'm not sure if I signed up yet, count me in if I'm not on the list yet!


You have to send Bethene a PM to sign up - refer to the first post in this thread for details on what all you are supposed to send her!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yup, got ya Halloweeeiner!!!!!!


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

signed up!


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

You got my PM too, right?


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

I bet Bethene gets more pm's than anyone. Free bump btw


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Wow it's so exciting to be part of this! P.S. bump


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

Okay....I have to "bump" this LOL


----------



## DreamGaz (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah, I finally log on from an actually computer so I could sign up. (No telling what I would type from the phone)

This sounds like fun.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

glad to have you join us, wow, 84 now!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

bumping once again


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

OK... that is truly terrifying !!!  Funny, but definitely disturbing.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Signing up.


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

*i just signed up! I can't wait!!!*


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

The Halloween Lady said:


> OK... that is truly terrifying !!!  Funny, but definitely disturbing.



This! Not to mention, it's like a mixed bunch of birds. All kinds of FOWL!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Tumblindice said:


>


disgusting, but it makes me laugh. unless it was happening to me. i would be so grossed out. and i don't like someone invading my space.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh my gosh, TD , that is too funny, but like Hallo said, not if I was that poor gal, but she leaning a bit forward, it is gross on the bus even if he didn't bump any one! a little bit TMI!!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Tumblindice said:


>


OMG  I can't get the image out of my head!!!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

You ladies & gents are toooo much! Lol!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

bumping up again


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

and yet, one more time, with FEEEEELING....bump


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I totally felt that bump, Auditor. Twas a good one!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yup, great bump!!!!!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey Bethene....are you replying to those who PM you so that they know you got their info?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

no, I haven't unless they ask me a question, i maybe should post the names of those joining, so if any one thought they signed up but don't see their name, they can re send me a pm,


----------



## Spooky Chef (Aug 14, 2008)

Woohoo, I'm signed up! This will be my first year participating. I Don't get to have a party this year since we're going on a Disney cruise, so this will really give me something to look forward to!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

there is a list of who is signed up, check it out and see if you are on there, it is in the official discussion thread


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Good thinking bethene


----------



## guttercat33 (Jun 18, 2010)

Heck yeah bring on the reaping


----------



## gypsybandit (Sep 6, 2010)

I just officially signed up. I can't wait.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

bumping this up once again!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow, have hit 100!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

who is going to be number 101??


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

C'mon folks! Join in on the fun! PM bethene and let her know you wanna reap!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, we have 101, she should of been a lot earlier number, but forgot to write her down, so am glad she read the list, which is why I put it there, just for a double check on me!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

now up to 102


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Something is going BUMP in the night.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

tumbles, that background is georgous.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> tumbles, that background is georgous.


It is beautiful isn't it Hallo!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

BUMP!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

TD, you come up with the coolest bump pics!!!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

hahahahahahhahaa


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

make sure to check out page 12 on the official discussion thread, and look at the list of those signed up so far, if you think you have signed up and don't see your name, please let me know!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

bethene said:


> TD, you come up with the coolest bump pics!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!
well, sign up has slowed down a bit


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

but i am bumping it for ya beth!


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

Signed up I loved this sooo much last year!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

bethene said:


> LOL!!!!!!!!!!
> well, sign up has slowed down a bit



I know right? Hmm....maybe this means we can get our victim a week or two earlier than planned? 

Join in on the fun everyone!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, with so many signed up, I MIGHT start a bit early, butgot 2 more reapers this morning, so we never know, it looks like we may beat the record for last year, which was 110, with about 3 weeks to go, we could surpass that by quite alot


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

btw, TD, love the bumpasaurus!!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

bethene said:


> btw, TD, love the bumpasaurus!!


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

Bumping


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

TD, I so look forward to seeing what new way you have of bumping the tread, and it never disappoints!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

bethene said:


> TD, I so look forward to seeing what new way you have of bumping the tread, and it never disappoints!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Tumblindice said:


>



Not even gonna say what this reminds me of


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

giving this a bump


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)




----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I think I'm officially signed up now.


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm excited! Can't wait!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

hahahahhahahahahha bumping it


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

LOVE the kitty picture!


----------



## hauntfordad (Jan 2, 2010)

Bethene, i think i sent you two PM, but its not showing up in my sent box. can you confirm if you received my info for reaper?

Thanks


----------



## djkeebz (Oct 1, 2005)

I'm sent mine as well!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

bethene said:


> LOVE the kitty picture!



Glad you like it! Wait, I think I hear something... Maybe it's a







 ?


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

TTT!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)




----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

bumping this up, 
keep up the good work guys, am so loving the pics you are finding!!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

bumping it up once again


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

bethene said:


> bumping this up,
> keep up the good work guys, am so loving the pics you are finding!!!!!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

bethene said:


> bumping this up,
> keep up the good work guys, am so loving the pics you are finding!!!!!


One must be careful, not to succumb to...


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> One must be careful, not to succumb to...


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm in. PM sent.

Bump


----------



## Skeletor (Jun 19, 2006)

In, just sent PM.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## JonnF3 (Feb 17, 2008)

PM sent. Can't wait!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Bahahaha! Nothing like getting spanked by Barney!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I want to join in. Sounds like so much fun!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

MissMandy said:


> Bahahaha! Nothing like getting spanked by Barney!



Oh yes there is...


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

beautifulnightmare said:


> I want to join in. Sounds like so much fun!


Ummm... so sign up?


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Oh yes there is...


Can I kill it with FIRE?


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Tumblindice said:


> Can I kill it with FIRE?



Fire mi amigo, is sometimes not strong enough. It needs reinforcements!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Fire mi amigo, is sometimes not strong enough. It needs reinforcements!


Like this?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Oh yes there is...



Now THAT....is scary!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

bump ....................


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

OMGoodness.. It's a "Very Special" Dr. Phil..


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Yeah, about Dr. Phil...


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

bump, bump bump


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow, so many peeps getting in on the reaping! Wicked awesome!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

i am just going to say bump. i ave nothing speical to bump it with, just me.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

NOWHINING said:


> i am just going to say bump. i ave nothing speical to bump it with, just me.



 All haunters are special. SO just you bumping, is special. Glad you're starting to feel better  Annnnd BUMP!


----------



## GhoulishCop (Oct 18, 2008)

Okay, I'll play too. First time for a Secret Reaper here. Looking forward to it.

Rich


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)




----------



## candymom (May 11, 2011)

*Count Me In!!*

I sent mine in! 

Bump!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

bummpity bump


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Ba bump


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Good Lawd I found this thread on page 2!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

can you believe there are 129 reasons to do the reaper this year? mind boggling


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

just giving this a bump, if any one PM's me with a question and I don't get back, it is cuz I will be going camping for a few days, be back Friday, keep the bumping going for me, ok? we don't want this on page too again! thanks guys!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

and one more time


----------



## Halloween 2012 (Sep 3, 2009)

Im in................


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Bella Betty (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm in! Bump it up!


----------



## DreamGaz (Oct 13, 2009)

Bumpity bump


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

Bumpity bump


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow! look at all signed up, way to go


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

bump bump...... bump bump..........bump bump..............bump bump....................


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

DYING to get my victim!


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

Just an FYI, I want in..I think I said this already but I want to be sure lol..


----------



## JenniferRene (Jul 14, 2011)

i want in too...


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

hurricanegame said:


> Just an FYI, I want in..I think I said this already but I want to be sure lol..





JenniferRene said:


> i want in too...


You need to send your info to Bethene via PM.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

BUMP & wait....what?


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

^^^


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

^^


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> ^^



ummmmm okaaayyyyyy... lol


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Kymmm said:


> ummmmm okaaayyyyyy... lol


Fist bump!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

so i'll ask again, does anyone know when bethene is back from camping


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

@ hallorenescene, Per her post on page 17: she'll be back on Friday.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Sign up deadline is coming up in a couple of weeks folks. So if ya want in, sign up soon


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

I bet Bethene hides out until the 18th.  J/k, ofc


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

And one more bump to the top


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

HOOOLLLLLLYYYYYYYYYY Crap I need my Victim!!!!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Still time to sign up and join the fun!!!!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I've started doing a little shopping...  I see stuff I like and buy an extra for my victim!!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

This is my first year and the suspense of waiting for my victim is excruciating.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

TD, you come up with the best pics!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, guys, 12 days left to sign up!! there is room for more!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

come out come out, where ever you are!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

A victim, my that sounds like fun.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

just a reminder guys not to "bump" the thread as Larry posted on one of the secret reaper threads that it's not allowed. We don't want to make him have to work extra ...... or get him angry at us....... you wouldn't like him if he's angry j/k no really


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Bethene, do you know how long it will take to get our victims once the deadline is over?


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Let the countdown begin.......


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yup, getting closer to the end of sign up,,,,,,, so all you on the fence, jump off and right on in to alot of fun!!


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Bump!! We need more people


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

I thought I signed up, but just in case, I am in!


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I signed up, where do we view the list of who has signed up or whatever??


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

hurricanegame said:


> I signed up, where do we view the list of who has signed up or whatever??


http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...iscussion-thread-secret-reaper-2011-a-12.html

bottom of page


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

thanks for posting that, BR1MSTON3, just another reminder to check it out, make sure you are on the list


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm in! Finally signed up after watching this thing for the past 3 years! LMAO! 

sending info to bethany now


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

bethene said:


> thanks for posting that, BR1MSTON3, just another reminder to check it out, make sure you are on the list


I'm not on the list..


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

did you send me your info? I don't see it, so resend it to me, ok? would love to have you be a part of it!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

This is getting far too exciting for me to handle


----------



## Halloween 2012 (Sep 3, 2009)

Bethene, get my info?? Im in....


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i bet about now with this hefty amount of reaper activity, bethie is wishing she had started giving out names.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yes, Halloween2012, I have your info!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

getting close, 10 days left to sign up!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

bethene said:


> getting close, 10 days left to sign up!


did'ya get mine bethene?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yup,witchymom, just added you to my main list!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

With this amount of people signed up, this will be a hard record to crack next year


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yeah, for sure, we topped last years by 32!!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Lol...I should go farming for more reapers on GoE next year to ensure we break the record


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow, this keeps ending up on the 2nd page !


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm getting excited and seeing a lot of items/ideas... I just need my victim!  Sooooo close....


----------



## ICKYVICKI (Sep 12, 2003)

SIGN ME UP BETHENE!!! You know how I love this! I like anything Halloween (witches, lol) as long as it's not too gorey! I don't mind shipping anywhere & Thank you for doing this again!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

just sent you a PM for your info!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, getting to the last week of sign up, any more takers?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we only have 9 days left for sign up!


----------



## nmcnary17 (Aug 19, 2010)

Just PM ya my info...so excited..


----------



## ROCKNRUDE (Apr 13, 2009)

I'd like in on this too. I'll be PMin' you.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

great, got both of the pm';s!!!!!!


----------



## HoflyLoster (May 12, 2009)

Yay! I signed up too!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we are so close, I am hoping for 150, just to have a good even number!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow!! What a nice turn out for this! I can't wait to see everyone's gifts when they start coming!!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

bethene said:


> we are so close, I am hoping for 150, just to have a good even number!


You say that you're hoping for 150 now, but when you are sorting us out I bet that story changes. With a few select curses thrown in for good measure!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> You say that you're hoping for 150 now, but when you are sorting us out I bet that story changes. With a few select curses thrown in for good measure!


to funny, but true, very, very true.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I guess at this point, 146, I figure you might as well throw 4 more, make it a good even number!~


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

I just sent you my sign up!! I am so excited I can't stand it - I am running to your house to start the victim march now!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am so happy you can join in, the reaper and the march


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

So it's....8 days left for sign ups now?


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

When you hit the magic number of 150, you should start handing out vicitms!!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Sounds good to me


----------



## Zombiebxrs (Sep 28, 2010)

i want my victim soooooooooooooooooooooooooo badly it hurts. i have found some really cool stuff that i have seen at the stores already picked out plus i have some things already at home that i am prepared to give to my victim. the 5 year old in me on Christmas morning is going completely bananas over this!!!!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

LOL same here, Zombiebxrs


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I've been checking out the thread with the gifts people got reaped with last year! Let me say I was drooling! I have been shopping around too and I am so excited the stores are slowly starting to trickle out with Halloween things! I can't wait to find out who my victim is so I can start buying! It's going to be so much fun!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

soon, gang, soon! LOL!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

7 days left for sign up!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Bethie dear, how many are we up to?


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Oops, sorry! I see we are at 150???


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow, 150. This is insane! I am so looking forward to when everyone starts posting pix of their gifts


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

150!! Woo-Hoo!!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

150... doesnt that mean we get our *VICTIMS?!?!?!?!?*


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I messaged our ring leader this morning..can't wait..


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Bethene...that's a TON of people to keep up with. You're amazing for doing this for us. Thank you.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

EvilMel said:


> Bethene...that's a TON of people to keep up with. You're amazing for doing this for us. Thank you.


yup yup yup! we love bethe but we love our *VICTIMS* more~! or, at least equally! LOL


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Tannasgach said:


> 150!! Woo-Hoo!!



This totally made me LOL!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh, man, I simply LOVE the witch! (no surprise there, hence my avie! )
yeah, it will be a hectic few days, I sure hope I don't get things mixed up at all, and if I do, bear with me!!!!!I will straighten things out as soon s I can!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Take a deep breath girl and have a stiff drink lol


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

bethene said:


> oh, man, I simply LOVE the witch! (no surprise there, hence my avie! )
> yeah, it will be a hectic few days, I sure hope I don't get things mixed up at all, and if I do, bear with me!!!!!I will straighten things out as soon s I can!


you got this bethe!! no problem!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm trying to find my name on the signup list but I don't see it. I also tried checking my message box but it won't let me view anything sent or saved. So just incase I will pm you again Bethene.

(hoping this post sticks)


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

bethie, let the poor guy know he's in!!!! we feel for you brother


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yup he's in!!!!!


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

Bethene: Is there a visible list of everyone who has signed up? Just want to make sure I'm on it!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> Take a deep breath girl and have a stiff drink lol


Will do!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Ew that's gross lol. I can just imagine that tongue coming at me


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yes badgirl, check on Page 12 of the official discussion page,near the bottom, the list is on there


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

badgirl, you are on the list!!


----------



## ROCKNRUDE (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi bethene. I saw that you confirmed my PM, but didn't see my name on the official list.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

will check, and if not on will add it, but I do have it on my master list here at home


----------



## ROCKNRUDE (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanx. This is my first time & I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

addy you to the list, I did some how skip you name in the list on the thread, so I added you, but like I said, I have you on the master list, and that is the most important one, LOL!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

still time folks, but the clock is ticking
tick tock, tick tock


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I, for one, am getting very excited. It seems these sign ups have been going on forever!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I know, we did have a bit more time, every one was so excited, I started it early!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Your avatar may be a witch, but you're definately an angel bethene


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

awwww, thank you Miss Mandy!

again, times a ticking!! nearing the end, so better get hopping if you want to join!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

still ticking!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Only 4 days left boils and ghouls!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

the final count down has begun!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

5, 4, 3, 2, 1...Times up! J/k! Now where did my victim go?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Tic Toc, Tic Toc.....only a couple more days!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

<<<<curls up in corner in fetal position, thumb sucking, rocking back and forth, and humming... victim... need... victim....>>>>


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Hahaha witchymom. bethene....I think she's gonna go bonkers if she doesn't get her vic soon!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i cant work... keep checking for a PM

cant eat... keep checking for a PM

starting to smell funny... keep checking for PM

its reaching critical stage here


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

witchymom said:


> i cant work... keep checking for a PM
> 
> cant eat... keep checking for a PM
> 
> ...



ROFLMAO!!! 

 Lost, restless, wondering, relentless rat chewing at my brain saying "WHY? Why you not haz victim?". Loneliness, despair, and decrepitude. Pacing a trench in my Berber carpet thinking "What have I done wrong?" I bumped, and plead for sign ups! Rallied our troops! Cheered them along the way! 

Still, no victim...no love. As the mourning lover on the tombstone, a Raven forgotten. Petrified into stone stoically, over the long years of wait.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> ROFLMAO!!!
> 
> Lost, restless, wondering, relentless rat chewing at my brain saying "WHY? Why you not haz victim?". Loneliness, despair, and decrepitude. Pacing a trench in my Berber carpet thinking "What have I done wrong?" I bumped, and plead for sign ups! Rallied our troops! Cheered them along the way!
> 
> Still, no victim...no love. As the mourning lover on the tombstone, a Raven forgotten. Petrified into stone stoically, over the long years of wait.


sigh.......... uh huh uh huh... that sums it up


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

soon guys, am doing my best!!!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Poor bethene lol. How much hair have you pulled out so far?


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

bethene said:


> soon guys, am doing my best!!!!



No problem Bethene  We are just kidding, and very much appreciate you giving your time to do this!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I know guys!!!!!!!!!!and it is appreciated, both your humor and your patience~


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i will sit in my corner, mumbling incoherently about victims...rocking back and forth... and have faith that you are going as fast as you can


----------



## Angelique_NM (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey bethene,

I just sent you a message to join, for some reason it's not in my sent folder, could you please let me know if you got it? I'd love to participate this year 

Angelique_NM


----------



## Zombiebxrs (Sep 28, 2010)

what a glorious morning! just got my victim and i'll say that my victim might be a litle trickier than i thought, but i am up for the challenge. VERY EXCITED to get to work collecting the things my victim likes! Hooray!!!!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

bethene said:


> soon guys, am doing my best!!!!


Thanks Bethene!


----------



## 1LuvHalloween (Oct 27, 2004)

I would like to do the secret reaper!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

last day is tomorrow guys!!!!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

bethene said:


> last day is tomorrow guys!!!!


Yay?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, this has been fun, but yeah, yay


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

I got my victim!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Woah, easy there TD! Don't wanna drink too much and end up buying your vic a tutu or something!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

final day, so speak now or forever hold your peace!!!!!!!!


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

Yes Yes Yesssss I am IN..Please


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> Woah, easy there TD! Don't wanna drink too much and end up buying your vic a tutu or something!


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

Oh RATS. I can't believe I missed the sign up


----------



## warpaint (Sep 23, 2006)

I missed it again.


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Is there going to be a second round/sign up??


----------



## Drucilla Skreem (Oct 3, 2009)

Darn it, I missed it too! Oh well there is always next year. I look forward to hearing and seeing all the great stuff everyone gets.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Anybody can start a second Secret Reaper.. that's what happened last year.


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Kymmm said:


> Anybody can start a second Secret Reaper.. that's what happened last year.


Someone should start one so we can get stuff in October!!


----------

